# WTF : Serial blasts rock Tripura; one dead, over 50 injured



## esumitkumar (Oct 1, 2008)

WTF ...really this blast joke has gone over the limit 
just wait for your no ...this has become a daily news now..i fear soon it will be hourly 




AGARTALA: Serial bomb blasts rocked Tripura on Wednesday evening, leaving one Blasts occured in Gul Bazaar, Radha Nagar and GB Bazaar in Agartala, Tripura. (Timesnow)

dead and more than 50 wounded. ( Watch ) Blasts occured in Gul Bazaar, Radha Nagar and GB Bazaar in Agartala, Tripura. (Timesnow)


Twenty of the injured are stated to be in critical condition. 

Initial reports suggest that blasts occurred at Gul Bazar, Radha Nagar and G B Bazar. 

The first explosion took place at 7.30 pm followed by other blasts between 7.35 pm to 8.15 pm. 

Barely two days ago, eight people died in crude bomb explosions at Malegaon in Maharashtra and Modasa in Gujarat. 

Two weeks ago, a bomb explosion at Mehrauli in Delhi left one dead and several injured.


----------



## eggman (Oct 1, 2008)

WTF???????????????????????????????????????

Is there some kind of reality show for exploding bombs or what??

How is this possible??


----------



## Garbage (Oct 1, 2008)

Wth !!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 1, 2008)

Is the f***ing government sleeping??? Whatever happened to 'intelligence', 'security forces', 'RAW' and all that shi*t???


----------



## afonofa (Oct 1, 2008)

Unbelievable!  What I find more surprising is how 1 blast takes place and then the police find unexploded bombs(not in this case). They could never do that before. Why not find even the 1st bomb?!

Update: Death toll is now confirmed at 2 and 20 critically injured in this agartala blast


----------



## phreak0ut (Oct 1, 2008)

This is f**ing crazy!!!  AAAAAAAAARRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHH.......... that's all i can say


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 1, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Is the f***ing government sleeping??? Whatever happened to 'intelligence', 'security forces', 'RAW' and all that shi*t???


 They are all sold to Pakistan .......

Just wait for the day when terrorists have acquired nuke in pak and seeing the state of affairs in Pak..that day is not too far..when we will be nuked ----> our country will be wiped out frm world map and still that MF...S*****j P***l will say " we are doing some action ..please remain calm "


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 1, 2008)

Law & order has become a joke these days. And it's a pathetic joke. We go on declaring cease-fire and our dear neighbour sends its troops to kick our foolish a&&. And what do we do? Declarations which make us look like wimps - 'Our peaceful nature should not be taken as a sign of weakness'.
F*** your peaceful nature, innocents are being brutally 'murdered'. Is this what these people elected ythe govt for? What the hell are they scared of, damn it?? Why don't they take retaliatory steps against these bloody ba*tards??
Once again, I'm pi*sed off...


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 1, 2008)

> Why don't they take retaliatory steps against these bloody ba*tards??


why they will take..India has lots of population ..Govt treats us like makkhhhi macchhhar...how ppl matter to govt ? they matter only in ballet times...

Our country has become such a place where only rich have the priviledges....Have u heard that Abhishek Bachhan was in CP, delhi when blasts happened...agar usey kuch ho jaata ..to saari govt action main aa jaati...what abt thousands of abhi bacchans who r dying evryday in these blasts ???? 

Have u ever read that the boy who was killed in tiffin blast in dilli 3-4 days before.... his parents even didnt have the money to do his last rites  
Some local neta reached thr with much difficulty and given them 5000/- for his last rites...His mother said "ee voter ki basti naahi hai..eehan kon aabega (This is not a voters community..why wud any major party leader shud come)
*This has been reported by Hindi Media Dainik Jagran and not English media like TOI,HT..Media is also biased* 

Why congress has removed POTA ? so that they can harness minority votes and thats what Mulayam and Amar Singh etc are doing..appease minority..who is no longer a minority (25% is the count roughly) What is Raj Thackrey doing in Mumbai ?? Divinding the country...If all Indians become one ..then who will take kare of these BS politicians ..

Thats what they have learned frm British....Divide and Rule . Divide ppl on basis of religion,caste,sex..Make reservation for certain castes, remove POTA for benefit of minority,Divide ppl on the basis of Marathi vs Rest of India, Dont make a common law for each citizen (punish one indian for doing second marriage w/0 divorce and dont do anything for another if he marries four times),dont kill the terrorits..wait for some of their terrorist frnd for kidnapping some indian plane etc and then exchange them etc etc etc ...

What min qualifications a politician shud have ? Why he is not demoted if he is not doing his work ? Why there are no status meetings , no deadline for doing development work ? Why he doesnt give interview to hold the job he is not doing ? Why he is not fired for his inefficiency ? BECAUSE they are the law, they make it,they break it....with their own ease ..........

This is not a Independent India for which Netaji and Bhagat Singh etc had given their lives 

Until unless common man or Indian army, navy and air force takes a solid decision against these BS MLAs and MPs..our country is and will remain a country of Dogs !


----------



## amizdu (Oct 1, 2008)

I think the world is much more scarier than shown in Zeitgeist!


----------



## apoorva84 (Oct 1, 2008)

the lackadaisical attitide of the government is the root cause. Please Mr.Manmohan Singh and Sonia Gandhi , watch "A Wednesday". Very soon, if you people dont take action, the common man will.

Bring back POTA. Dont show these terrorists any mercy. They dont deserve any human rights. Simply hang them. Just to please the minority community, the government isnt taking serious action.

And well said esumitkumar. We need a dictator, not democracy.


----------



## chinawall (Oct 1, 2008)

its a total failure of governemt, they dont care about common peoples life or death... daily one is killed and we r doing what???


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks apporva84..we all educated ppl know what we need..But can anyone suggest wat as a common individual we can do ? to avert such tragedies ?


----------



## x3060 (Oct 2, 2008)

oh comeon , you guys need to understand , govt don't have time for all these silly issues, they are looking for nuclear deals and stuffs like that.
they are concentrated on what's happening outside.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes, we need a dictator because democratically elected representatives are s*it. They only enter politics to earn enough for the next seven generations of their family. They don't give a f*** about the country or the common man. In fact they are not much worse than these terrorists. Both are peas from the same pod.


----------



## apoorva84 (Oct 2, 2008)

this is a burning issue.Nuclear reactors and uranium can wait. Whats the use of nuclear power plants and nuclear missile warheads if our homeland security is in chaos? 

wake up money minting useless lecturing politicians...wake up and see whats happening around you..

BTW, the death toll has risen to 4 
more here:*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/4_dead_76_hurt_as_serial_blasts_rip_Tripura/articleshow/3550593.cms


----------



## mayanks_098 (Oct 2, 2008)

apoorva84 said:


> this is a burning issue.Nuclear reactors and uranium can wait. Whats the use of nuclear power plants and nuclear missile warheads if our homeland security is in chaos?
> 
> wake up money minting useless lecturing politicians...wake up and see whats happening around you..
> 
> ...



I think his remark was sarcastic

On topic, well this indicates a total collapse of our intelligence,police etc. The government has also been a complete failure in this regard atleast.
Utter disappointment


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 2, 2008)

Sob.  Please dont post all this. Its the same everyday. People are getting sick and tired of it.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 2, 2008)

^^ and ppl arent getting sick of getting killed daily by bomb blasts ??????


----------



## swordfish (Oct 2, 2008)

f**k these mo**erf**ker a**holes....
they are on the sprees as they think nothing is gonne stop that and actully it is right..
because of f**cking system... India need something strong now to kick those *******s..


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 2, 2008)

esumitkumar said:
			
		

> ^^ and ppl arent getting sick of getting killed daily by bomb blasts ??????



Dont get me wrong. What I meant was that it has reached a limit. Now other people will stop caring. It will be a daily news feed. If a bomb does not explode, people will feel wierd that day. Its becoming taken-for-granted thing. 
Not that it has become any less significant, but...

Hell!!!  I dont even know what I am talking about...


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Oct 2, 2008)

I agree that the gov did not act on intel present for delhi ,bangalore and other blasts for whatever reason that maybe ..but theres nothing the government can do for these crude bomb blasts taking place ... 
these are being carried out to instill fear specially during this festive season.. durga puja,eid ,diwali,christmas and many more are celebrated during these three months ...

With the police claiming to bust many sleeper cells and apprehending 'master mind's the public felt safer ... 

These are all crude blasts planned within a day or so by individuals ... no bloody CIA,MI6 or KGB agent can help in this case .... These are lone wolves acting by their own ....

Lets say i know how to make a bomb ,, i decide that i shud plant a bomb ... so who will stop me .... 

So please show ur sarcasm somewhere else guys and maybe to a good cause .... PLEASE ..


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 2, 2008)

^^ Exactly, even though one is a terrorist; one may not have planned it to blast a bomb. Very difficult job for the govt. Blaming is not the best thing we can do I think, isnt it?


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 2, 2008)

I agree Rakesh these are planned by individuals but the thing is that why police is not able to catch them ? dont they know or are they sleeping ??? or they are so lethargic that they think WTH..hum ya humare relatives to nahin mare na..humein kya  

Two guys come on a bajaj bike in delhi and throw a tiffin bomb and run away..and police cant catch them  

Its the policies our govt has to change...nobody knows how many illegal Bangladeshi immigrants are living in India ? But they will not change just for the heck of Vote Bank Politics !

ever wondered why US govt gives SSN ? so that they can track whats going on ? 
whos gng in and whos gng out ? still they have illegal immigration..but at least they have some CTRL ...When Blasts had occured in UK in Jul 2005,police has identified all bombers in 7 days straight.... with the help TV cameras that are installed at each station (Mind it they srchd thru 80000 tapes)..But in CP, Karol Bagh the TV cameras r installed and they r lying useless for 3 yrs....when blasts occured ....police said..ye to kharab ho gaye they..nobody checked ............WHY ?????????


----------



## amrawtanshx (Oct 2, 2008)

All of you are blaming government.
Why isnt anyone pointting finger on The Educated Terrorist which do this.
These things can only be pulled off through local help ... Which is available.
Its the very own local people which help them.

Some terrorist a gold medalist , some an IT professional and the list goes on.
BTW ... What can the government do if ur neighbour goes openly in a market and plants bomb.
Police cant be everywhere.
If they are adamant in doing this ... Can we stop them ?


----------



## afonofa (Oct 2, 2008)

apoorva84 said:


> Bring back POTA. Dont show these terrorists any mercy. They dont deserve any human rights. Simply hang them. Just to please the minority community, the government isnt taking serious action.


If you just hang people without a fair trial then somewhere along the line, innocent people will also be charged guilty. Now innocent people are being targeted by terrorists but POTA can be misused by the corrupt who are in power and there is no shortage of corrupt people holding positions of power in India. What will you do if a cop who has a grudge against you labels you a terrorist under POTA? There will be nobody you can turn to. Nobody will believe you are innocent. There is a very good reason for not bringing back POTA. Its not the answer.


esumitkumar said:


> Thanks apporva84..we all educated ppl know what we need..But can anyone suggest wat as a common individual we can do ? to avert such tragedies ?


Some of the things we can do are:

1. Check under the seats when you travel in buses. Try and check that people in front of you don't leave their belongings behind. Alert the bus conductor immediately if you see anything suspicious. Atmost it will turn out to be a false alarm and a little inconvenience. But thats anyday better than the worst that could happen.

2. When you are travelling in trains, keep an eye on people who keep bags in the racks above the seats and make sure they don't leave it in the train.

3. Usually people have regular spots where they park their vehicles, if you own(or work at) a shop, watch for bikes/cars etc being left parked by unknown people for extended periods of time outside your shop, ask the person parking the bike when they would be coming back and where they are going. If you don't get a satisfactory response, don't let them park there or threaten to call the police. If they still leave the bike/car parked, try to get a good look at them so their sketches can be made incase they turn out to be the nasties.

4. If you are in a public space like a market or a mall or a festive gathering etc. be aware and alert of your surroundings. One person cannot be aware of everything that happens around him/her. But if everybody tries to be aware then we can all be more secure.

5. Since most of you are techies here, try to secure every computer/network that *you* have access to. 

Why not create a software that could be installed in every cyber cafe/office/mall to monitor their networks for keywords which terrorists might use while communicating with each other and then automatically alert the authorities? Instead of all this hacking and cracking why not create something useful like this and pass it on to the govt. or to the ATS or to the general public? All the fabled IT grey matter that India posesses, when are you going to come good?

As far as terrorism in India is concerned hanging terrorists or shooting them, thats only trying to cure the symptom and not the root of the disease. The root is our _friendly_ neighbour to the west. They are using PoK for terrorist training camps. They claim PoK to be Azad Kashmir and then say that "our territory isn't being used for terrorist activities". If our politicians are so sure of this situation then why not take control over PoK and deny Pakistan the chance to such claims...wait that option isn't possible because it would require our politicians to first grow some balls!  



afonofa said:


> But if we give up hope and start thinking "even God can't save India", then thats exactly what the terrorists want. We can't let that happen. Just have to pull the cloak tighter and keep walking against the wind





esumitkumar said:


> hahaha....diversity is the biggest enemy of india..we dont have a single language..we discriminate on basis of caste,sex,money,etc etc ..(im talking abt common man) How can we pull the cloak when there are so many holes !


The only way to have total uniformity is if there is only person left alive. Even then that person would be under threat from other forms of life. Diversity is a fact of life. It cannot be wished away. India's diversity, whether its religion or language(definitely not gender!) is not its biggest enemy. Yes, discrimination on the basis of caste, gender and religion has to be done away with. Discrimination on the basis of money, that is the difference between the haves and the have nots, which unfortunately can only be eliminated in an utopian society and ours is not one and will never be.

There will always be resistance. So we cannot expect or hope for the wind to stop blowing against us. We cannot expect any single cloak to provide complete protection against the wind, as no cloak is perfect and every cloak will have holes. So using only one cloak and expecting and hoping for it to provide protection against the wind is also not the answer.

India's diversity is not like one cloak full of holes. It is infact like multiple cloaks providing layers of protection against the wind(resistance). If the holes in one cloak result in failure of the cloak to provide protection then the next layer will protect. The real problem then are the bugs who create these holes in our social fabric. Whether they are hindutva or islamic fundamentalists or greedy blood sucking politicians, they are just bugs who are trying to eat away our social fabric to ensure their own survival.  No matter what social fabric(even if its a uniform fabric) it can and will eventually be worn out by these bugs unless we continually keep on repairing and maintaining it. Yes, it is difficult to maintain more than one cloak. No matter which social fabric we individually prefer, the temptation to discard the others in favour of just one is great but we should not give in to that.

We are one of the oldest thriving civilizations on earth. Even if there has been one predominant religion here but over time we have successfully absorbed, assimilated and coexisted with people from other faiths and origins. Today we really have a culture and a way of life that is unique and maybe even alien to a world which is increasingly beginning to view diversity as a problem and uniformity as the solution. There is no end to examples of people from different faiths visiting each others places of worship, participating in festivals, enjoying different kinds of food, providing money and shelter and even blood during times of need, inter-religious marriages and many more such examples that I cannot even think of. Nowhere else in the world will you find such Unity in Diversity as in India. Personally for me, India's diversity is its greatest source of strength and pride. 

The world that we live in is getting darker everyday. Those bugs that thrive on this darkness want us to give in to it but the important thing is we don't let the darkness engulf our hearts. We cannot give in to despair, anger and hatred. It is during the darkest hours like this that we have to remember our *Indianess*. An India without her diverse nature is not the India that I have grown to love and cherish. I don't know about you but no matter what these bugs do, I refuse to surrender my Indianess.



Kl@w-24 said:


> Yes, we need a dictator because democratically elected representatives are s*it.


The situation would be even worse under a dictatorship. Look at Pakistan. Has dictatorship there done any good for them? None.

Democracy isn't perfect but its the best form of government that we know of. Every other alternative is worse. The problem isn't democracy but like you said, "democratically elected *representatives*". In India the representatives are the problem. Had we continued to have leaders in power who would put the country's interests before themselves, then Indian democracy with India's diversity would have been a beautiful example for the rest of the world. That there would have been true India Shining.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 2, 2008)

Thankfully Dad is ok.I was damn frightened. All phone lines were cut off.


----------



## krazzy (Oct 2, 2008)

Best solution for this is to take a nice big nuclear bomb and blow the f**king Pakistan and Afghanistan off the face of the Earth. That's the root cause of problems and terrorism.


----------



## chinawall (Oct 2, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Best solution for this is to take a nice big nuclear bomb and blow the f**king Pakistan and Afghanistan off the face of the Earth. That's the root cause of problems and terrorism.



that bloody country wants that only.....they want war...they dont have any other meaning of life other than distruction..sick


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 2, 2008)

^^ he he he ..thats the best soln..but only in dreams..India will never use Nuke first.. First Pak will wipe off Delhi and Mumbai..then India will retaliate  

but even after this ....how will u remove the systematic brainwashing of many educated muslims done by Maulvis in Madarsas ??? The so called Jehad ?? Thats why a Phd student had smashed burning Jeep in Glasglow Airport....and much more !!!


----------



## apoorva84 (Oct 2, 2008)

whats the use even if they have M.S , B.E, M.D or Ph.D, their mentality is so backward. The educated muslims cant think progressively...


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 2, 2008)

Its not their education..Its their religion and conservative approach of thinking..and not all educated Muslims are like that...What we need to do..is to tackle these BS maulvis and so called Madarsas !!!


----------



## chandru.in (Oct 3, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> But in CP, Karol Bagh the TV cameras r installed and they r lying useless for 3 yrs....when blasts occured ....police said..ye to kharab ho gaye they..nobody checked ............WHY ?????????


I don't know about this.  But if this is true, it is a great shame.  Bombs being planted right under a surveillance camera and going unnoticed.  What else can be more shameful?



afonofa said:


> If you just hang people without a fair trial then somewhere along the line, innocent people will also be charged guilty. Now innocent people are being targeted by terrorists but POTA can be misused by the corrupt who are in power and there is no shortage of corrupt people holding positions of power in India. What will you do if a cop who has a grudge against you labels you a terrorist under POTA? There will be nobody you can turn to. Nobody will believe you are innocent. There is a very good reason for not bringing back POTA. Its not the answer.


If misuse is the only reason for not bringing back POTA, then WTF is 498A still in effect?  Ain't there ample cases of 498A's misuse that even Supreme court had declared it as "legal terrorism"?  Remember, every coin has got two sides!


----------

